
Eric Vicenti from Facebook React Native Team Q&A Thurs March 10 (1pm-2:30pm PST) - gabegreenberg
http://join.reactiflux.com
======
gabegreenberg
Just join the reactiflux channel (on discord) and go to #react-native .. tag
your posts with [Q&A] and he will answer them! Eric created the new navigator
component for React Native recently. Here is some more info on Eric:
[https://medium.com/@patcito/reacteurope-2016-interview-3-eri...](https://medium.com/@patcito/reacteurope-2016-interview-3-eric-
vlad-vicenti-c4b4641873f#.lu0knhv1v)

